# LGB Sumpter Valley in the Classifieds



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Just posted a nicely weathered LGB 2-6-6-2 Sumpter Valley in the classifieds...


----------



## astrayelmgod (Jan 2, 2008)

This may be my computer, or monitor, but the picture is kinda dark, and the weathering doesn't show.


----------



## CJGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

stan, 
i'll trade you 4 lgb 2-4-0's for it! lol /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Sean, 
Glad to see you made it home and doing good!


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By astrayelmgod on 04/12/2008 8:23 AM
This may be my computer, or monitor, but the picture is kinda dark, and the weathering doesn't show.



Good weathering ain't supposed ta' show... /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif 
Without weathering, 
Front lightened 
Rear lightened...


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By CJGRR on 04/12/2008 4:43 PM
stan, 
i'll trade you 4 lgb 2-4-0's for it! lol /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif" border=0>





Sorry Sean..... I DON"T THINK SO......!!!!!!!!!!!1 /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif


----------

